# Angeln an der Ijssel Tageskarte ohne Vispas ???



## Zander70 (26. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war in zuletzt 2009 an dem Ijsselarm (Campingplatz Ijsselstrand Doesburg) mal angeln. Zu der Zeit gab es Tages oder Wochenkarten an der Rezeption vom Campingplatz, nur heute bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich nun noch den Vispas benötige ??!!?? Obwohl wenn ich den habe, brauche ich mir ja keine Tages oder Wochenkarte mehr bei der Rezeption vom Campingplatz kaufen |kopfkrat
Wollte nur ein bisschen stippen, feedern, da Hecht und Co. ja eh gesperrt sind. Benötige ich dann wirklich den Vispas, oder reicht ne Tageskarte aus ;+
Falls nicht, kennt wer eine nahe gelegene Stelle am Rhein in Deutschland, wo man mal eben ohne zig Kilometer zu fahren hin könnte ? Rheinschein ist vorhanden. 

Besten Dank für Eure Antworten im Voraus |wavey:

Ähmm....hat sich erledigt. Hatte mal direkt dort angerufen und es gibt weiterhin Tages- und Wochenkarten, also eine normale Vergunning oder wie die heißen, für den Gewässerabschnitt.
Vielleicht kann ja noch jemand was mit dieser Info anfangen. Ansonsten kann der Trööt gelöscht werden ! ! !


----------

